# Flash doesn't work



## astralfx (May 24, 2011)

I've gone through many different tutorials. Can't get flash to work, at its least displays a black box in Firefox, however it always crashes if it tries to play and I get an error.

Before about:plugins didn't show flash.

- Instead of symlinking  /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
- I coped it from there and put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins

Now (Flash 10.3 r181) shows up in about:plugins, and doesn't show a grey box with Flash content saying "Media not found" at least.

However, it still doesn't work and freezes for about 5-10 seconds, and then gives an error..

```
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
 [B][Shared object "libfreetype.so.6" not found, required by "libflashplayer.so"[/B]
```

Here are the files: `find / -name libfreetype.so.6`

```
/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6
/usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6
```

And here's the /usr/lib dir: [cmd=]ls -la /usr/lib/ | grep "libfreetype.so"[/cmd]

```
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       65 May 16 19:19 libfreetype.so.0 ->
 /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.0
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       65 May 16 19:18 libfreetype.so.6 -> 
/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6
```
Maybe the above is a problem? It was when I first attempted to install Flash, guess the symlinks haven't changed?

Any help?
Mozilla Firefox 3.6.13


----------



## adamk (May 24, 2011)

You've done quite a number on your machine...  /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.* should not exist on FreeBSD.  You have somehow managed to install non-system files to a system directory.  You can remove them from there but let's just hope you haven't managed to screw up anything else.  Now...  Is /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 also a symlink?


----------



## wblock@ (May 24, 2011)

Having a Linux library symlinked into a port working directory that can be cleared at any moment adds the thrill of danger but is not conducive to reliable operation.

After you undo that and really install emulators/linux_base-f10 and linux-f10-flashplugin10, follow the Handbook Flash instructions.  When the procedures there are followed, they work.  Don't wing it (like copying rather than symlinking, or vice versa) unless you have justifiable reason.


----------



## astralfx (May 24, 2011)

Hi again. Ok, I removed the libfreetype.so.6 and .0 from /usr/lib.

And yes, the other libfreetype.so is a symlink to another file in the directory?
[cmd=]ls -la /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/ | grep "libfreetype"[/cmd]

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root  wheel       21 May 24 07:27 libfreetype.so.6 -> libfreetype.so.6.3.18
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   597820 May 24 07:27 libfreetype.so.6.3.18
```

Reinstalling those 2 ports again..


----------



## astralfx (May 24, 2011)

What the heck? The same error comes up & also an additional error but now it works? LOL oh well xD


```
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
 [Shared object "libfreetype.so.6" not found, required by "libflashplayer.so"]
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
```


----------

